# Blower motor appears dead



## RockChalk (Feb 3, 2008)

Last night, there was a smell of burnt plastic outside.  Today, I noticed that the blower on my heat pump is not working.  (The two may or may not be related)  I've never done any AC repair work, but this seems do-able, and a good way to save some money.  I'd like a second opinion before I go spend several hundred bucks on a new blower motor.  Here's what I know:

- I have an Amana PHB48C02E1.  
- The compressor was replaced a year and a half ago
- When the system is on, no air comes out of the vents
- When I turn the fan on, still no air out of the vents
- When the fan should be on, the motor buzzes, and turns very slowly (about 1 rpm) After a short while, the buzzing stops (assume this is some protection circuitry)
- The blower blades are very easy to turn (not seized)
- I checked the capacitor for the motor, and it seemed good-- 8uF, no short
- The motor was very hot


I found only one place with a replacement blower motor (for $350)
http://www.expertappliance.com/partfinder.php

The question is, should I go ahead and buy the replacement motor, or is there something else I should be concerned/ aware of?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## guyod (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like the motor to me.. It Depending if its a sealed unit or not but i have already oiled the motor down with 3in1 oil and got a couple more months of life out it. Might give you a chance to find one cheaper. I would find a local electric motor shop and get a price on a rebuild motor. 

The only other thing it could be is a bad switch. the contacts can get corroded and not give a good connection.


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 4, 2008)

Check the motor off the regular heat pump circuit before you replace it. $350 sounds very high for a motor. If it were me, I would see what size it was and the nameplate specs and try to find a less expensive replacement. You would be surprised at all the "standard" motors that are made and might fit. There are cheaper places but places like this can help you select the right one:

http://www.grainger.com
http://www.mcmaster.com/

Replace the capacitor too, it's cheap insurance....


----------

